# More Than A Name On A Wall



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This weekend has become, for many, just another three day weekend.
But some still remember.
And some can't forget.






Sunday I will be with the local AMVETS placing flags on veteran graves at the two nearby town cemetaries.
Monday I will join my VFW Brothers as they hold the traditional ceremony at 11:00 in one town, and 1:00 at the other.
It's the least I can do.
Please, if there is a Memorial Day Service in your town, please attend.
It's the least you can do.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

I too shall be attending the VFW flag raising and ceremonies on Monday! May our fallen Brothers rest peacefully in the arms of the Lord!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

* GOD BLESS THEM ALL* may they rest in peace they so justly earned.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for your service


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Conundrum99 said:


> Thanks for your service


I was never a hero, but I am humbly grateful that God allowed me to serve with them.
445 men of the 1st Infantry Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized) have their names engraved on The Wall.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I was never a hero, but I am humbly grateful that God allowed me to serve with them.
> 445 men of the 1st Infantry Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized) have their names engraved on The Wall.


Don't sell yourself short. As far as I'm concerned, anyone that has ever worn our country's uniform walks on water. I am awed, and humbled by them. "Thank You" is woefully inadequate to express my undying gratitude.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This weekend has become, for many, just another three day weekend.
> But some still remember.
> And some can't forget.
> 
> ...


I will have a beer for you bro

lest we forget


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Pir8fan said:


> Don't sell yourself short. As far as I'm concerned, anyone that has ever worn our country's uniform walks on water. I am awed, and humbled by them. "Thank You" is woefully inadequate to express my undying gratitude.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Spooky110 (Apr 3, 2014)

This is not, in fact, national Barbecue day. Thank you for posting sir.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

When I first heard of the "Wall" I wasn't to crazy about the idea, but having been there and walked by it several times I am impressed. Not many dry eyes viewing it either. Like 9/11, "we will never forget" all those who fought and gave their all for this country.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Hands down one of the more emotionally trying weekends of the year for me.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

ekim said:


> When I first heard of the "Wall" I wasn't to crazy about the idea, but having been there and walked by it several times I am impressed. Not many dry eyes viewing it either. Like 9/11, "we will never forget" all those who fought and gave their all for this country.


I went with my Sophomore class and cried like a child. The size of the lettering, the lack of spacing, the height of the wall, the length of the walk, the sheer number of names. It is overwhelming.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

I want a country that deserves such men.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I send the following to friends and family each Memorial Day.
It is only a minute or two long, and worth the watch.

USBA Memorial Day Message 2009


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I send the following to friends and family each Memorial Day.
> It is only a minute or two long, and worth the watch.
> 
> USBA Memorial Day Message 2009


I've seen that video many times and always watch it again when I see it posted, Thanks for posting it for our viewing. Like the planes flying into the World Trade Center, I hate to see it, but will watch it over and over, least I start to forget what this country should stand for and honor those who fight for it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Casie said:


> I went with my Sophomore class and cried like a child. The size of the lettering, the lack of spacing, the height of the wall, the length of the walk, the sheer number of names. It is overwhelming.


Casie, the first time I went to The Wall was in 1992 for the 10th anniversary of the dedication. 
That day it was crowded, hectic, and full of dignitaries giving speeches, etc. My wife and I could not even get near The Wall.
Next morning, early, before daylight, we went back. There was only one guy there, obviously a vet, standing vigil. When he saw us, and recognized I was a brother, he gave me a nod and dissapeared into the mist.
We had the place to ourselves for quite a while. It was, as you say, overwhelming. And yes, we cried too. 
We walked up to the Statue Of Three Men, and the dew had condensed on the cool metal of the sculpture making it appear as they were crying too as they looked toward The Wall.
I have been back once since then. What causes the most emotion for me is the Nurse Statue. They were Our Angels, and just typing this my eyes are getting misty. God Bless the nurses. There are 8 of them on The Wall.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

RPD,Please,for us all,touch the wall for all of us who cannot attend,shed a tear as we also would.GOD BLESS AMERICA!.....ps,.click on the flag to see old glory shine.


----------



## Old Soldier (Apr 3, 2014)

Visited there in Oct '93. Found a name I thought I might know on panel 63E. Allen W. Vanderhoof from New Jersey, same town that I knew my grandfather came from, only Vanderhoof on the wall. I'll bet he's a distant cousin.

I was 11 years from retirement at that point in my carrer and I found it hard to keep a dry eye. When I visited the Smithsonian Museum of American history they had a display of things left at the wall. When I got to the stuff left by children of Vietnam KIA's who served in Desert Storm I broke down......


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you RPD for starting this thread and all here who severed! I'm blessed to have a "hero" in my life and I cherish our weekly lunches. "The Colonel" came to the US in the early 60's and began his service in the 2506 Brigade (Bay of Pigs). He then joined the 82nd and went on to lead infantry troops in Vietnam as a Captain and Major. He is a very accomplished and humble man who when asked about what he is most proud of across his military career replies the opportunity to lead his men in battle and do his damnedest to keep them alive. He is the recipient of the Purple Heart, three Bronze Stars and one Silver Star. Now in his mid 80's, he's slowing down a bit but still has that fire in his eye and thunder in his voice when he speaks of God, Country and those that served and made the ultimate sacrifice. Two of my most prized possessions are the M1 Carbine and pair of LTC 'combat black' Oak Leafs he gave me. God bless America and all who have defended our freedoms!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I send the following to friends and family each Memorial Day.
> It is only a minute or two long, and worth the watch.
> 
> USBA Memorial Day Message 2009


Thank you RPD I never saw this before. I will remember this always.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

retired guard said:


> Thank you RPD I never saw this before. I will remember this always.


You are welcome. 
The Tomb Guards are part of the 3rd Infantry Regiment, US Army, "The Old Guard". These Soldiers make me darn proud. Not just anybody is posted to the Old Guard, they are the best of the best. They have earned their assignment to represent America.
There are different platoons of the 3rd Inf, each has a different duty. I urge all Americans to visit the website, I think they will feel pride as well.
Click here -
Home


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

First time I visited the Wall with my wife, we saw this at one of the vendor's booths that was set up by a vet. It has always reminded me of the friends I've lost...









To all who have served, to all that made the ultimate sacrifice, and to all who will serve tomorrow and beyond, may peace be with you...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have that print as well.
It is special..........................


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

RPD,

It is special, I think it tells the story of the brotherhood better than any words ever could. 

My dad served in Vietnam with VP-46 and they lost a plane due to a flare malfunction, and it was a hard thing for him. Seeing that print helped me understand the feelings that we both had for those that we served with meant. The men that we served with every day, who shared some of our best and our worst days with, will always be a part of our life. We miss them, even as we have moved on. 

They are our brothers, our fathers, our sons, and our friends.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thank you to those who gave their all so I could be free


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

shotlady said:


> thank you to those who gave their all so I could be free


I agree 1000%, but we are loosing that freedom they fought and died for and to many are doing nothing to stop it. IMO, that fight has come home to roost and is waiting for a few good men and women to take it back for the American people.


----------



## White Death (May 18, 2014)

Hmm... who agrees our president should lead troops into war? Just like the good old days of the late 1700's!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

White Death said:


> Hmm... who agrees our president should lead troops into war? Just like the good old days of the late 1700's!


Would you follow that muslim bastard in a war? I'm sure he wouldn't want me behind him with a gun in my hands, friendly fire is a bitch!!!!


----------



## White Death (May 18, 2014)

I certainly wouldn't come within 1000 yards of very mainly military personnel for that matter.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

White Death said:


> I certainly wouldn't come within 1000 yards of very mainly military personnel for that matter.


Not sure how to take this post? Care to explain.


----------



## White Death (May 18, 2014)

Oh, just relating to the terrible state of police control that is taking over this country. But we should stick to the thread title; we still have lots of great people in our military.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have _been_ to The Wall three times. I have walked past it at least a few dozen times when working for various clients in DC. But I have intentionally gone there and spent time there three times. Each had a profound effect on me.

The first time was in about 1996. I was on business right downtown DC for a full week. I went to The Wall out of a sense of obligation, not because I felt any connection to the guys on The Wall. This is not to take anything away from the guys, but I was 8 years old when Congress abandoned Saigon. I did not have any of my peers (at the time) who had been there. When I was a kid, a few of my Boy Scout leaders had been there, but they never said anything about it due to the fact that it was still considered a taboo topic. But, I stayed there for about 3-4 hours and I read EVERY SINGLE name. I do not know why I felt compelled to do that, but I did. The biggest thing that impacted me was the names on The Wall were not just names. They were the guys I went to school with had we been born 15 years earlier. They had the same names. They listened to the same music. They were just a slightly earlier version of me. That experience woke me up.

The second time was in 2003. I had a client at the time that was a very young start-up. One of their (very liberal, very hipster) officers had just come back from a vacation to Vietnam. She had gone on and on about how wonderful Vietnam was and how wonderful the people were, etc, etc. A few weeks after that exchange, another client of mine gave me a two week training gig in DC right downtown, literally a few blocks from The Wall. That time, I went to The Wall beg forgiveness. I recalled the names I had grown up with from my first visit, and I felt a need to try and explain to them why folks only a few years younger than myself would not even have a clue about their sacrifices. I stayed that time for about 2 hours and walked back to hotel feeling utterly exhausted and pretty low.

The last time, was in 2009. I did not even intend to visit The Wall that time. I had sworn it off after the previous two visits. I went to the World War II monument. I spent over two hours looking at the various spires and reading the quotes from the great men of that time. The monument had its intended effect. I walked away feeling pretty puffed up and proud about being American. Somehow, The Wall popped back into my mind. Fortunately or unfortunately, it was also on my way back to hotel. It was summer, but by the time I got to The Wall, it was dusk. By dusk, there are not many people on the Mall due to the street crime. So I had some privacy to think and to pray. The Mall police were keeping an eye on me and I did not care. That time, I just stood on the far side of the sidewalk following The Wall taking in the enormity of it and prayed for the peace of the guys that had given their lives for ME AND MY FAMILY. I do not know how long I was there the third time, but it was fully dark by the time I left. Somewhere in the process of thought and prayer, I felt an obvious calm come over me.

Thank-you all Vets, especially the forgotten ones in all conflicts.


----------

